# Forum Biken Lokal in Koblenz Boppard Westerwald?



## Nakamur (18. Mai 2001)

Hallo, ich wollte mich mal umhören, ob hier ein Interesse an einem Forum "Biken Lokal - Koblenz Boppard Westerwald" besteht.
Hier in Koblenz gibts ja eine rege Bikeszene, ob diese allerdings im Web auch so aktiv ist keine Ahnung... . 
Es gibt eine Uni HSG Mountainbike die donnerstags fährt, eine Gruppe von 10-15 Leuten die dienstags abends biken und eine Gruppe die samstags mittags fährt. Und nätürlich darf man die Bopparder Downhiller nicht vergessen.
Und das sind nur die Gruppen, die mir bekannt sind.

Natürlich macht so ein Forum nur Sinn, wenn auch Leute was reinschreiben...

Happy Trails

Nakamur


----------



## dave (18. Mai 2001)

DAFÜR . . . sofern Nakamur und ich nicht die einzigen sind!
Du hast übrigens noch Ralfs Bike-Treff am Sonntag vergessen 

Zur Koblenzer Umgebung kann man doch auch den südöstlichen Teil der Eifel zählen, oder? Also in Mayen gibt's da z.B. die Jungs von http://www.gigabike.de. 

Werd denen gleich mal den Beitrag mailen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (19. Mai 2001)

Ich denke das ist eine gute Idee! Pack die Eifel noch mit rein, dann sind wir dabei!

Gruss Jörg (www.gigabike.de)


----------



## steve (21. Mai 2001)

Fänd ich klasse, wenn endlich auch ein Foren Bereich in unserer Gegend exixtiert, dann braucht man nicht immer umständlich tausend Telefonate und Emails  austauschen.


----------



## Thomas (21. Mai 2001)

da isses! viel spass
Tom


----------



## keuser (22. Mai 2001)

Hallo Nakamur,

ein solches Forum fände ich spitze!

ich bin hin und wieder mal in Boppard, komm allerdings aus dem Stuttgarter Raum. Mit dem Bike war ich noch nie da, würde aber gerne mal ein paar Touren machen. 

Gibt es schon wo Tourenbeschreibungen rund um Boppard im Web?


----------



## Nakamur (23. Mai 2001)

> _keuser schrieb:_
> Hallo Nakamur,
> ein solches Forum fände ich spitze!


Das Forum gibts ja mittlerweile 
Dank an den Webmaster


> Gibt es schon wo Tourenbeschreibungen rund um Boppard im Web?


ja unter http://laser.to/wwtrails

Wir fahren immer von Koblenz aus nach Boppard, wenn du mal im Land bist kannst du dich mal melden. Termine stehen hier im Forum

Happy Trails


----------



## dave (23. Mai 2001)

die tourenbeschreibung für boppard ist leider *noch* nicht auf unserer page.

ist aber nur ne frage der zeit ... spätestens in den nächsten semesterferien


----------



## Jörg (8. Juni 2001)

Da unser Webmaster aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, hat er das Forum nun auch bei uns direkt eingebunden.

Gruss Jörg (www.gigabike.de)


----------

